# Wiemy o sobie tyle, na ile nas sprawdzono



## miguell

Witam. 
Jak powiedzieć po angielsku "Wiemy o sobie tyle, na ile nas sprawdzono" tak, aby odbiorca wiedział o co nam chodzi. 
Czyli aby wyczuł tą metaforę, że chodzi np. o sprawdzenie czyjejś reakcji na daną sytuację, a nie o sprawdzenie numeru lotu. 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## LilianaB

Kontekst i dokladny przykład jest potrzebny.


----------



## dreamlike

Prawdę mówiąc, nie do końca rozumiem to zdanie po Polsku (mimo Twoich wyjaśnień), więc wymyślenie angielskiego zdanie może okazać się trudne.


----------



## Ben Jamin

We know ourselves only to the extent we have been tested for.


----------



## miguell

To jest aforyzm Szymborskiej, polskiej poetki.  Brzmi on dokładnie:Tyle wiemy o sobie, ile nas sprawdzono. 
Trochę go przeinaczyłem w pierwszym poście, przepraszam. 
Kontekst: Człowiek nie może oceniać jak zachowałby się w danej sytuacji, dopóki w takiej (trudnej) sytuacji się nie znajdzie.


----------



## dreamlike

Ah, ostatnio omawiałem twórczość Szymborskiej na lekcjach polskiego, mogłem skojarzyć. W takim razie, radziłbym skorzystać z tłumaczenia Ben Jamina


----------



## dn88

Ale jakoś to "for" na końcu mi nie pasuje. Może raczej:

_"... to the extent to which we have been tested."_


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. I would take out the _for_.


----------



## miguell

Dziękuję. A czy ta metafora jest do wychwycenia w tym angielskim tłumaczeniu?


----------



## dreamlike

O to najlepiej zapytać tu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dn88 said:


> Ale jakoś to "for" na końcu mi nie pasuje. Może raczej:
> 
> _"... to the extent to which we have been tested."_



Moim zdaniem “for” jest potrzebne, odnosi się do “extent”. Sprawdźcie na forum angielskim.


----------



## Szkot

Ben Jamin said:


> Moim zdaniem “for” jest potrzebne, odnosi się do “extent”. Sprawdźcie na forum angielskim.



No, 'to' już odnosi się do 'extent', dwa przyimki nie są potrzebne.


----------



## elemel

Stary temat. ale wyskoczył mi teraz.
Myślę, że proponowane tłumaczenie jest poprawne słowo za słowo ale nie oddaje głębszego znaczenia ani kontekstu, w jakim ten cytat jest używany.
Z tłumaczenia wychodzi coś w stylu: Znamy tę część nas samych, którą sprawdziliśmy.
A mi się wydaje, że sens zdania jest bardziej egzystencjalny, to raczej - prawdziwą naszą wartość poznamy w czasie próby.
Proponowałbym coś takiego, bazując na angielskim wyrażeniu:
We only know our name when it's been put to the test.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Szkot said:


> No, 'to' już odnosi się do 'extent', dwa przyimki nie są potrzebne.


Ośmielam się nie zgadzać z "native speakerem".
Zdanie można rozłożyć w następujący sposób>
We know ourselves only [to the <extent we have been tested *for*>].
Gdzie *extent* jest okolicznikiem do *we know ourselves,* a *we have been tested for* jest przydawką do *extent*. 
Przyimek *to* odnosi się do całego członu zawartego w nawiasach kwadratowych [ ..], a *for* do *tested*  i pośrednio do *extent *w członie zawartym w nawiasach ostrokątnych <..>.
Tak więc zarówno* to* jak i *for* sa potrzebne, chociaż w mowie potocznej będą często opuszczane.


----------

